# help 1 fish missing chunk of tailfin and another fish(pregnant) that has a brown spot



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

someone please help a fish i reciently bought (guppy male) started getting a red color on tailfin i thought his color was changing then 3 days later that part of the tail is missing and the female guppy i bought with him has developed a nasty brown rusty colored spot at the beginning of her tail i don't know what this could be but i'm very concerned about it if anyone knows what these ailments are please let me know to be on the safe side i'm treating with them with tank buddies fungus clear and salt the fungus clear covers ick,fungus,tail&finrot,clamped fins,hemorrhagic septicemia,(red streaks,<symptoms male had before chunk fell off tailfin>),and dropsy.is it wise to treat female with this with her being close to time to drop this is a 4 day treatment process i just completely broke down the tank and did a massive cleaning on it. will this product kill my 1wk 2wk &3wk old guppies what is the best thing to do concerning this problem. someone please help i just did this same treatment 1 wk ago on these same 2 fish i dont know what else i can possibly do i even tried lots of salt & frequent water changes
*someone please help* thanks donnag:help: :help:  :help:


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Completely breaking down a tank will kill all of the cycling bacteria that have established into there. 

Go out to your LFS that sells "bio-spira". Get some of that to add the to tank to immediately re-establish the tank. Otherwise your sick fish will surely die from the ammonia buildup. The bacteria will eat up the ammonia and make it safer for the fish. 

Then go out and get some aquarium salt at the LFS as well. Dose the recommended dosage for treating sick fish. 

It sounds like your fish have a case of "fin-rot". Melafix is for fin-rot but it sounds like you may have another parasite as well in the water. Just to be safe i would dose with parasite/infection medication. I personally use maracyn 1 and maracyn 2.

If you use maracyn, you wont have to use melafix since maracyn also treats finrot. 

Before dosing meds be sure to take out the carbon if you have any inside your filter. Otherwise it will absorb the medication and you'll just be wasting your money. 

Follow the instructions on the maracyn. 

I hope this helps. You should see an improvement within a couple of days. FINISH the full treatment period. Dont stop when the symptoms go away.

Last thing, dont pour maracyn down the drain when you are done.


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

where can i buy the above mentioned products i've never heard of them?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

donnag said:


> where can i buy the above mentioned products i've never heard of them?


Petsmart will have "maracyn" 1 and 2. They will also have the "freshwater aquarium salt". I dont believe they carry the bio-spira though. You will have to goto a smaller LFS for that or maybe call around to see who carries that.


----------

